# Kennt jemand diese Alte Rolle und kann mir dazu etwas sagen



## Pascal22 (6. November 2022)

Hey liebe Angelfreunde ich 27 leidenschaftlicher Angler habe bei meinem Opa in der Scheune eine alte Rolle gefunden und würde gerne die Marke wissen und wo sie hergestellt worden ist hinten drauf steht die Nummer 2321 vielleicht kann mir einer helfen würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## eiszeit (6. November 2022)

Pascal22 schrieb:


> Hey liebe Angelfreunde ich 27 leidenschaftlicher Angler habe bei meinem Opa in der Scheune eine alte Rolle gefunden und würde gerne die Marke wissen und wo sie hergestellt worden ist hinten drauf steht die Nummer 2321 vielleicht kann mir einer helfen würde mich sehr freuen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Rolle wurde in den 50ern in Rostock hergestellt, die sogenannte Stabil Rolle von Müller. Ein paar Daten, Übersetzung 1:3,4, Schnurfassung 100m/0,50mm, der damalige Preis lag bei 61,00 DM (Ost). Auf dem Seitendeckel fehlt der Aufkleber.


----------



## Pascal22 (6. November 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Rolle wurde in den 50ern in Rostock hergestellt, die sogenannte Stabil Rolle von Müller. Ein paar Daten, Übersetzung 1:3,4, Schnurfassung 100m/0,50mm, der damalige Preis lag bei 61,00 DM (Ost). Auf dem Seitendeckel fehlt der Aufkleber.


Hey vielen Dank für deine Hilfe kann es sein das diese ziemlich selten ist habe davon nichts im netz gefunden. Wollte sie jetzt mal reinigen und dann bekommt sie ein Platz in der Vitrine  Oder ist das ehr nichts besonderes?


----------



## eiszeit (6. November 2022)

Pascal22 schrieb:


> Hey vielen Dank für deine Hilfe kann es sein das diese ziemlich selten ist habe davon nichts im netz gefunden. Wollte sie jetzt mal reinigen und dann bekommt sie ein Platz in der Vitrine  Oder ist das ehr nichts besonderes?


Ja, genauso würde ich es machen, reinigen und ab in die Vitrine. Ist ja auch Andenken an deinen Opa, und die Rolle bekam nicht jeder
bzw. da musste man -denke ich- schon anstehen dafür. Und wenn du die Rolle mal genauer ansiehst, sie war nicht das technische Highligth (Bügelumschlag ect.),
aber die alten Herren fingen damit auch ihre Fische. Ich sag mal, ist ein Stückchen Zeitgeschichte.


----------

